# Daemon Prince loadout for Warriors of Chaos



## MidnightSun

Daemon Prince with Wizard Level 3, Chaos Armour, Scaled Skin, Charmed Shield, Skull of Katam, Chaos Familiar, Daemon of Tzeentch, Daemonic Fight.

I built this 480pt dude as a potential General for my 2000pts Warriors of Chaos army; firstly because I'm trying to spend as little as possible, and the Daemon Prince is roughly a fiver less than the Chaos Lord on Manticore kit, but then I really started to like him anyway. He's some kind of hybrid caster/fighter, rolling on Lore of Metal 90% of the time and flying around to beat people up. Ideally, he'd bring Flaming Breath as well - we play with a lot of silly 40+ units of Elves and Tomb Kings, so being able to fly up to them and burn a bunch seems a really nice way of thinning them out, but not worth giving up his armour or magic shenanigans for. He generates an average of 2 Power/Dispel dice per turn, which is pretty nice, and has the potential to put out a really silly amount of dice.

Anything you'd change? Anything obviously wrong with him?

EDIT: Ah, dammit, didn't see that the Familiar was an Arcane item. In which case, what'd be a good loadout for a Prince?


----------



## Xabre

I mean this sincerely, without trying to be an ass at all:


Be'Lakor?

Seriously, for 20 points more he's insane... with Loremaster (Shadow), a really powerful sword, and a stronger than normal Ward save... When I finally get around to making a WoC list, he's going to be my general of choice.


----------



## MidnightSun

I'll try and hunt down the rules for Be'lakor, I remember people saying he was a total beast though.

Alternatively, I built this after re-reading the rules for Fly and realising Daemonic Flight is kinda expensive:

Daemon Prince with Daemon of Tzeentch, Wizard Level 4, Scaled Skin, Chaos Armour, Dawnstone, and Soul Feeder

465pts - the 30pts isn't a huge difference, but it'll allow some toys elsewhere, and this guy's more of a combat nasty with a 2+ rerollable rather than a 1+ armour. I'd probably stick Flaming Breath on him if I have some points left as I'd like to see how that works.


----------

